# Odd or even?



## Phigoode (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been told that certain groups of fish should only be kept in either odd or even groupings per tank. I'm planning on doing a krebensis tank with a pleco and maybe some Cory's. Does it matter if I he an odd or even amount of krebensis?

Thanks for your help, I'm new to the forum and look forward to utilizing it much going forward.


----------



## KGilly20 (Oct 10, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. First you have to answer a few questions.

What size tank are you using? (LxWxH)
Do you want the krebensis to breed?

If you are planing on breeding them you may want to just get a few juvis and raise them together and wait for a pair to form between a male and female but then you will have to relocate the rest due to the fact that krebensis defend their eggs.

You could also go with an all male krebensis tank then you wouldn't have to worry about a pair forming. Alike, you will still have to get a few juvies and sort out the females and relocate them


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Odd or even numbers don't matter for any type of fish, when being kept in groups. The exceptions would be fish that are so aggressive you can only keep one. Kribensis will pair up fairly easily, so depending on the questions asked in the post prior, we can answer how many to start with.


----------



## Phigoode (Dec 8, 2011)

I have no intent or desire to breed right now. I've been out of the hobby for a few years so I'm wanting to simply have some awesome cichlids to look at. Right now I have a 29 gallon so I realize I can't have too many, but I'd like to have some and maybe a pleco or a couple of Cory's, but I'm not sure since cichlids are mid-low dwellers.

Thanks for your help, I can give exact dimensions later.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

i would do 1 krib, maybe two, 6 corys 12 tetras of some sort, and 1 rubbernose/or bristlenose pleco.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

not a good combo conoholic..... Kribs are cichlids and all cichlids are aggresive..... Thats just been my experiance..


----------

